# When you began to see the world differently ? (I mean politically, ideologically and morally wise)



## The handsome tard (Nov 17, 2022)

Its a simple question that piqued my interest. I have reached a point in my life where I began to see how manipulated and constructed all of my moral and ideological beliefs were.

Once  saw gays, trannies and etc as actual people that just wanted to be accepted. Once I saw niggers as people identically to me, just with dark skin. And it goes on with the usual suspects. But then one day, my perspective changed, slowly but surely but it did. And suddenly life just looked and felt so different after that.

I used to see history differently until I began to look shit up beyond what the mainstream served and you see how much of history is literally written by the winners. Napoleon said it best when claimed that history was a collection of lies agreed upon. Now I tend to question most of world history if it all really went down way its claimed it did so since, again, written by the winners and the winners will always make themselves seem like the heroes of the situation.

I had reached a point in my life where I realised that the people I wanted to respect and to respect me back want me dead and replaced, my children raped and brainwashed and they think its funny.

I could go on and on but what is your "taking the red pill" story? Where suddenly all your believed suddenly seemed so out of touch and moronic and you wonder how you actually bought into this shit in the first place. And what it changed you into ?


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

It wasn't a particular moment, a particular story or a particular incident. It was a slow deconstruction I was subjected to by people that I had otherwise supported, where each of my beliefs was smashed, each of my cherished memories were corrupted, each of my friends was turned into a raving lunatic, each of my hobbies were demolished, every identity I had subscribed to was turned moot and my heart was broken and my soul was murdered.

This started around 2014 and has been going on ever since, though I've grown used to it to an extent.


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 17, 2022)

If you think it's bad now, just wait until a hundred years from now schools would unironically teach how January 6th was the second worst thing to happen to america since 9/11.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Nov 17, 2022)

Colon capital V said:


> If you think it's bad now, just wait until a hundred years from now schools would unironically teach how January 6th was the second worst thing to happen to america since 9/11.


No, they will say that January 6th was worse than 9/11.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 17, 2022)

> @The handsome tard
> Its a simple question that peaked my interest.



And _piqued_, possibly. 



Colon capital V said:


> If you think it's bad now, just wait until a hundred years from now schools would unironically teach how January 6th was the second worst thing to happen to america since 9/11.


That will not happen. - They'll be teaching that Jan 6 was the worst terrorist attack _ever_.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

Colon capital V said:


> If you think it's bad



Oh boy, this is worse than that time I went to the Capitol with John Cusack dressed as a shaman


----------



## The handsome tard (Nov 17, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> It wasn't a particular moment, a particular story or a particular incident. It was a slow deconstruction I was subjected to by people that I had otherwise supported, where each of my beliefs was smashed, each of my cherished memories were corrupted, each of my friends was turned into a raving lunatic, each of my hobbies were demolished, every identity I had subscribed to was turned moot and my heart was broken and my soul was murdered.
> 
> This started around 2014 and has been going on ever since, though I've grown used to it to an extent.



Yeah but is there a particular event you remember as being a big contributor towards it?

Im curious at hearing some personal takes of this moment of "realisation"



Iron Jaguar said:


> And _piqued_, possibly.



Classic mistake. Already fixed it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Nov 17, 2022)

Coverage of Gamergate and the George Zimmerman trial put me in the position of realizing that my peers were both largely credulous and unsafe to speak with openly or even honestly. 

The game industry, as it moved to longer production pipelines and became more top heavy, had studios infested with people who (to quote Otterly) 'their only skills were compliance'. There is no hard dividing line between brownnosing and self delusion but the combination of the two made it plain that I should make other long term plans.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> Yeah but is there a particular event you remember as being a big contributor towards it?
> 
> Im curious at hearing some personal takes of this moment of "realisation"



I think there is one very specific event that happened in 2014, but it's a bit power-levely even though it is not a personal life event.

I felt like I had put on the glasses of They Live! Suddenly none of this was making any sense, all the people around me was very enthusiastic and very onboard with an ideology that I thought immediately to be destructive, insane and driven by grifters. There was, in fact, no ideology at all. The grift was real though. It is of course CURRENT YEAR ideology.

The years have proven me right but few will admit it. And if they do, they're ready to fall for it again anyway.

I cannot describe the primal repulsion I felt towards what was being born in front of me. Wait, I do, in fact, can:









						Rosemary's Baby - What have you done to its eyes?
					

Rosemary sees her baby.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 17, 2022)

After moving from one state during middle school. Really showed me how much people can be tards and faggots if left to their own devices.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 17, 2022)

I've always had kind of a drearier view of reality than the people around me, even before I was as negative as I tend to be in this day and age. That's really colored my ability to take people at their word and swallow media bullshit. I wouldn't always come to the correct conclusion but there was typically a lot of doubt in my mind on every issue. I could list the points in my life where my faith in the human race died a little more but the reality is it was always a slow downward gradient with the occasional strong drop.

Personally I look down on people who claim to be "redpilled" or "blackpilled" because that implies that one specific event and/or brief window of time was all it took to change your mind and make you see the world through a negative lense. I don't trust anyone like that to remain that way for terribly long, they have no loyalty to that way of thinking. I expect them to try and bargain their way out of it, or take the first option to escape that any grifter or demagogue offers them. And frankly if it only took one event for you to really change your whole outlook, you probably didn't have a very strong personality to begin with.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't think I ever did going by notebooks and material I still have around from when I was a kid. Same stupid sense of humor too.

A lot of somewhat dumb people sort of do the seesaw deal where they're constantly acting like motherfucking spastics perennially certain that whichever black and white opinions they hold at this moment are the most correct and important ones possible, rather than simply maintaining a sense of sane moderacy and skepticism.

You see the same thing with people like the terfs, they talk about "peak trans", but in order to reach peak trans you had to have been valley trans (?) previously. You can tell these were absolutely the same kind of people who would've previously been willing to shout you down if you expressed even healthy skepticism towards gender ideology.


If a person simply doesn't form strong opinions on things they have no fucking idea about or which don't directly concern them, then this won't be a problem. You can still have ignorant opinions, I do it all the time, but you don't have to take those opinions so seriously. Plus there's something very odd and even tranny-ish about people who seem convinced they're somehow different people than they were in the past.


----------



## The handsome tard (Nov 17, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> I think there is one very specific event that happened in 2014, but it's a bit power-levely even though it is not a personal life event.
> 
> I felt like I had put on the glasses of They Live! Suddenly none of this was making any sense, all the people around me was very enthusiastic and very onboard with an ideology that I thought immediately to be destructive, insane and driven by grifters. There was, in fact, no ideology at all. The grift was real though. It is of course CURRENT YEAR ideology.
> 
> ...



For me, it started with things I once thought were small...maybe they were but little did I know how much it would get out of control. It mostly started with the politically correct bullshit from Tumblr and I thought that shit was a result of immaturity and legit holier than tho attitude brought by being terminally online.

But then Tumblr got nuked and I thought that was the end of it.

Then 2016 came and holy fuck...it never stopped since.

Now, yeah, Im withholding a LOT of details but it shows that the signs were already there, I just didnt know it would reach the level we are now.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> For me, it started with things I once thought were small...maybe they were but little did I know how much it would get out of control. It mostly started with the politically correct bullshit from Tumblr and I thought that shit was a result of immaturity and legit holier than tho attitude brought by being terminally online.
> 
> But then Tumblr got nuked and I thought that was the end of it.
> 
> ...



I can see the signs as early as the mid 00s

It has certainly poisoned my memories.

However, I think the year 2010 is the year when the culture changed, even if it wasn't felt until much later.


----------



## The handsome tard (Nov 17, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> I can see the signs as early as the mid 00s
> 
> It has certainly poisoned my memories.
> 
> However, I think the year 2010 is the year when the culture changed, even if it wasn't felt until much later.



There is a reason why people throw the "did we all die in 2012 and this is our collective Hell?" talk. It may be sarcastic, sure, but it sends the message across that there was a paradigm shift that snow balled into our current situation.

The line between old school "just being a good person" and wokeness just kept getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> There is a reason why people throw the "did we all die in 2012 and this is our collective Hell?" talk. It may be sarcastic, sure, but it sends the message across that there was a paradigm shift that snow balled into our current situation.
> 
> The line between old school "just being a good person" and wokeness just kept getting smaller and smaller.



"It'S cAlLeD bEiNg A dEcEnT hUmAn BeInG"


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Nov 17, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> "It'S cAlLeD bEiNg A dEcEnT hUmAn BeInG"


This is the fruition of being told all through your childhood to make the world a better place as a secular substitute for salvation but having no skills to do so beyond telling other people what to do.


----------



## Vingle (Nov 17, 2022)

I became way more "hateful" of LGB+++'s and niggers, when I moved to the city and actually learned about them. I sort of wish I just remained in the small town out on the country. Sometimes, ignorance is the better choice.


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 17, 2022)

Originally in 2006 after first being exposed to bands like _Misery Index_. whose lyrics range from nationalist libertarian to moderate socialist.
Then in 2017 after seeing the inexplicable hate towards an orange retard who was a lifelong democrat by neoliberals mascarading as democratic socialists...


----------



## coy toy (Nov 17, 2022)

I always questioned authority, but 2016 made me wake up to the world around me.

I was a nice kid but never took kindly to being lied to or deceived. Growing up I only ever dealt with liars on a personal level, but once I started to pay more attention to the news, I found out there's a lot more people lying to me than I thought, right there on my TV. On the grand news channels, where we are supposed to receive all the important information needed to function in our society's day-to-day. The facts, the truths researched and uncovered by professional journalists!
...Whenever a story sounded fishy or absolutely outrageous, after some personal digging I would, most of the time, come to the conclusion that a lot of it was half-truths or straight up lies.

Why are these you lying to me, my family, my friends? About people I don't give two licks about like Trump? What do you get out of this? Why do you claim he's a racist and an anti-semite? What even is an anti-semite in the first place? Wait what's this? Holocaust denial laws? Why is questioning something a criminal offense rewarded with years of imprisonment? With years of your life gone? Am I not living in the age of freedom and knowledge?

And the more I dug, the more I realized the "normal" worldview I grew up believing in unquestioningly is being shoved down our throats with laws and all sorts of social and financial coercion. It started with holocaust denial laws, now it's hate speech laws, and you know it's not gonna stop. Free speech is an illusion, and one fundamental truth about the human being, is that we believe what we want to believe. And believing in what the TV man tells us, that we live in the best society ever and the most free world in history and that our vote is actually taken into account... is very comforting. And people want comfort. Everything is okay. Everything will continue to be okay.

I used to believe in that too, but I've dug too much to turn a blind eye anymore. Ignorance is bliss. But bliss comes at a price, and someone will pay for it, sooner or later. Reach for the truth, always.


tl;dr
Media in 2016: "Trump bad! Horrible! Did this and that! Literal Nazi!"
Me: "That sounds ridiculous. Did he really? Wait, no he didn't. Why are you lying? Wait, if you're lying about something so insignificant, what else have we been lied about?"
Rabbit hole moment.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 17, 2022)

About a year or two into Trump's presidency, when I saw IRL family and peers along with online ones polymorph into unrecognizable ideologues from TDS. Same goes with the small social media presence I kept. The hyperbole from celebs I used to follow made me very sour of elitist Hollywood and Los Angeles types. Then came the transgenderism craze where even I, a gay man, did not have permission to speak or question how strange and intrusive T had become. Along with the new progressive flag, the "don't say gay" bill media hoax, the drag queen story time child grooming...

Oh, and let's not forget the destroyer of my faith in humanity that was COVID! Oh, man. That I was so questioning of mask-wearing and so quick to dismiss it as a disease that would not do jack squat to me as a healthy and able-bodied human being, and people pretty much treated me like they were bodysnatchers that they would point and shriek at me for being a selfish mask and jab refusenik. I went from optimistic and starry-eyed about the improving state of my life around 2018-2019 to having some long term plans and relationships utterly dashed in the last few years alone. Now I'm just so jaded and cynical, trying to keep my head down, hoping that one day those who wronged me for daring to think differently get their devil's due.


----------



## MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin (Nov 17, 2022)

some of this is just growing up and being irritated everyone else acts like retarded children


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Nov 17, 2022)

A big pre-Trump moment for me were the Snowden NSA leaks in 2013, but I was already following WikiLeaks since around 2007.


----------



## Honored guest (Nov 17, 2022)

The circus surrounding the Travon Martin case was what really woke me up to the insanity we see today, I watched the community around me go from probably the closest we've ever been to being color blind to very quickly becoming polarized. I have an old Facebook that I barely use and the few times I've checked it all my old highschool classmates are insane far left, depressed, or trooned out. Trump just cranked it all up to 10 with a lot of people I knew going over the top, and Covid cranked it up even more with those that remained also going over the top. Covid at least taught me that  I need to be self reliant as almost everyone around me can't even take care of themselves let alone help others.

It fucking sucks bro


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 17, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> When I was more naive, I used to believe what is now the woke left were the side that represented freedom and progress. But since the '00s when I used to believe that, I've come to see wokeism as a toxic, anti-human cult. One that I've heard is really a means to an end: break down what's left of modern "society" and remaking into a miserable cybernetic hive lorded over by an upper class who lives like feudal lords. How woke-run cities are decaying crime-ridden crapholes doesn't quite refute that.


Also sometime before Current Year, I thought a one-world government was a good thing, and I used to believe "Whig History" - that history was a single one way path of "progress" to some cosmic "end of history" goal. Guess I took "Star Trek" too seriously there. Any remnant of that worldview has been completely washed away by the rising tide of woke insanity. I was also more of a technophile, but tech oversaturation of Current Year with the "cultures" of "smartphones" and "social media" pushed me to be more of a Luddite.



The Big O said:


> Oh, and let's not forget the destroyer of my faith in humanity that was COVID!


2020 was the cherry on top.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 17, 2022)

I used to be very left wing. Believed in the good intentions of government, etc.
Well, child support cured me of that. But not because I was a deadbeat. Never missed a payment.
My bank account got frozen.... about three times due to errors on the part of government bean counters.
Got so bad my ex wife who don't really like me much actually contacted them to say to stop fucking with my bank account.
They terminated her child support order for her efforts. I kept paying cash until my boy turned 18 regardless because that's just the right thing to do.
Its funny to laugh at the working man railing against the government, believing he somehow just hates poor people.
Ain't true though.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 17, 2022)

1. Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown were the first stirrings for me. 

Y'know how the media omitted the part of George Zimmerman's 911 call where the dispatcher asked for a description of Saint Skittles, making it looke like Zimzam said "he's black" for no reason? I learned about that part, ironically, from a sociology professor (who was surprisingly kinda based and not one of the typical moonbats of that field of study). 

When the Michael Brown shit was going down, I remember someone on the radio saying, "one side or the other is lying, and the city is burning for it". Lo and behold, "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" was complete bullshit, and the Gentle Giant's blood was inside of Wilson's squad car. 

They lied, and the city burned. And they never apologized, or even conceded, that they had been proven wrong. 

2. Working a corporate job where I had to babysit whiny, lazy, rude union assholes and got shit on by asshole management for their fuckups. I used to be a lot more outgoing and friendly, until I ran into people who are as friendly as rattlesnakes for no good reason at all. 

3. Once upon a time, I paid money to subscribe to the Washington Post just to shitpost in the comments. 

The screeching shitlib mongoloids who read that jizzrag make Twitter and Reddit look reasonable. They have no sense of humor or goodwill whatsoever. When I saw their comments, I realized that liberals utterly despise me, everyone I love, and everything I hold dear, and would destroy all of it given the chance. 

And that's even without reading the columns of sniveling shitstains like Max Boot or Philip Bump, or that odious _rusalka_ Jennifer Rubin. 

Reading WaPo radicalized me. Their MovieBob-esque tirades convinced me to become a gun owner, to stop treating liberals as my fellow Americans, and start treating them as my mortal enemies. 

Because I know my contempt for liberals, strong as it may be, is nothing compared to the thermonuclear hatred they have for me.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Nov 17, 2022)

Gamergate was the turning point for me. I was in high-school at the time and it served as a microcosm for the wider issues. Especially regarding MSM how they cordinate to push a narrative. After that, my eyes were open to the boring cyberpunk world we truly live in.


----------



## Hamsteroid (Nov 18, 2022)

First I noticed the left gradually purity-spiraling away from me to a point I didn't want to follow.

In 2015 the refugee crisis hit Europe and Germany in particular – that's when I first really realized that the "professional" media is not only lying by omission, but consciously lying to my face.

The refugee crisis also opened my eyes to the Überfremdung (literally "over-foreignization") and the overall demographic shift: There are parts in my town where you can't see a single German in a crowd and quite many shop signs are written in Turkish/Arabic/whatever only. Hearing my native language in my home country is becoming rarer by the day…

But the final straw that broke the hamster's back was Covid. I'm not anti-vax in general, I just didn't want to take the mRNA jab but was willing to wait for a traditional vaccine. Although I wasn't convinced that Covid was that big of a deal, I took all the precautions to protect others for their ease of mind. Still the media called me a conspiracy theorist and Nazi, friends and colleagues started to avoid me like Covid was my fault, my employer threatened to fire me, politicians called me a social pest and even wanted to bar me from shopping groceries. That's when I decided to never get the vax and dissociate from "their" society.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Nov 18, 2022)

It was around the time when The Last of Us Part II leak happened, and it's release. The sheer lengths that some people went to defending that game, by calling people bigots, transphobes, homophobes, anti-Semites, Islamophobes, (even though there wasn't any Muslim representation in that game, to my knowledge) Q-Anon, 1/6er, Canada "Freedom Convoy" Terrorist, inbred Republican, anti-vaxxers (I'm sure that some Stans made COVID comparisons to justify why they think Joel doomed humanity), and any other problematic group, just for not liking the game, was insane. It really brought to my mind, the whole "My way or the high way", and the "I'm right, you're wrong" mindset in regards to political beliefs, that anyone that has beliefs that are opposite to you in anyway, is a threat that needs to be purged.

You could also add any other media that has rabid fans that try way too hard to defend a bad movie/game/TV show series from it, when previous ones used to be good, to this list as well. The Last Jedi comes to mind.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Nov 18, 2022)

It goes back pretty damned far for me.

You whippersnappers won't remember Bushitler, but I do. Back in the day, George H. W. Bush was the worst thing since Adolf Hitler for.... what exactly? To this day, I still don't know what he did that merited the comparison (besides starting a generational war in the Middle East, but that would be more comparable to the Soviets than Germany.) This was the first rumblings for me.

Things really took off during the tenure of Barak Obama. It wasn't that there was a black man in the White House, but the accusations that any dislike of him was due solely to racism. Simply disagreeing with Obamacare meant you were no different from the Grand Wizard of the KKK. Then, when the Tea Party rose, there was that black congressman who insisted Tea Partiers were spitting on him. Andrew Breitbart offered something like $10,000 to anyone who could prove the truth of this claim, and to this day nobody has claimed the bounty. That, I think, was when I began seeing the world differently.

Then, like everyone said, was Gamergate. The refugee crisis and the fact that asking them to behave in a civilized manner was now racist. Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown. The rise of Trump and the collective meltdown everyone had. The increasingly blatant lies of a bitter, hostile media that was furious that history was refusing to fall on what they narrowly considered "the right side." COVID, Saint George Floyd of Fentanyl, Biden, and the increased stupidity of the world at large. And that's not counting the devolution of entertainment, the slavish worship of Disney, the transgender movement and the horrors that have come with it, and more. The lunacy has grown exponentially since 2014 or so. I guess this is that new normal everyone was talking about in 2020.

And the great reset has yet to come.

"Madness is something rare in individuals — but in groups, parties, peoples, and ages, it is the rule."

-Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## WE'RE ALL GONNA (Nov 18, 2022)

Weirdly specific, but in my preteen years I used to be a moderator for an obscure game forum during my leg recovery. My immaturity led me to a faggy powertrip which led me to getting stripped of my mod status. I was naïve. I trusted myself to be a good and responsible person, but the moment I had some power I became gay as fuck. And in retrospect this taught me to not trust anyone in authority, including myself. If a little preteen has their switch turned on with some shitty moderator powers, imagine what what it's like to lead the WHO.

Oh, and Pizzagate. That was a rabbit hole that fucked me up even more. The whole thing was an exercise of archiving the perverted and degenerate art/photos of the elite mixed with the distraction circus of media coverage. The coded language within Clinton's leaked emails (the thing that started the conspiracy) was basically ignored by the media in favor of demonizing any speculation of elite pedophilia because some retard when full glowy. One of the shittiest examples of a coverup I can think of, really.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 18, 2022)

Started in high school with the "patriot act", went into another gear during the second George W. Bush term, kicked into overdrive a few months after Obama took office.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 18, 2022)

Another thing that has changed recently is how I've come to see that the invention of agriculture may not have been such a good idea to the species. Of course, not all things of civilization are bad.

The Worst Mistake in the History of the Human Race | Discover Magazine

Although despite having some more leftist views in the past, I think I'm still around centrist now as I was back then, even though it seems the SJWs call anyone who doesn't believe SJW BS "alt-right". So there's a thing about my worldview that hasn't changed?



Thiletonomics said:


> The sheer lengths that some people went to defending that game, by calling people bigots, transphobes, homophobes, anti-Semites, Islamophobes, (*even though there wasn't any Muslim representation in that game*, to my knowledge) Q-Anon, 1/6er, Canada "Freedom Convoy" Terrorist, inbred Republican, anti-vaxxers (I'm sure that some Stans made COVID comparisons to justify why they think Joel doomed humanity), and any other problematic group, just for not liking the game, was insane.


That confirms that SJWs use such buzzwords as soy ways to say "wrongthinker" - they really do fixate on groupthink "community"...



Spoiler: on 'wrongthinker'






ToroidalBoat said:


> All the soy ways of saying the same thing - "wrongthink" - that I heard and can recall:
> 
> - alt-right
> - bigoted
> ...





DenseDeerFather said:


> TERF
> Trumpie
> Truscum





ToroidalBoat said:


> There's "anti-vaxxer" and "toxic" too.
> 
> (also maybe "dudebro" and "GamerGate")





Becky McDonald said:


> "Election deniers"


----------



## Takodachi (Nov 18, 2022)

The 2008 housing crisis made me realize the government will gladly throw you under the bus to bail out companies because fuck you, thats why.
It made me realize the government does not give a shit about you, or your family. 

And the Uvalde shooting made me go from "We should put a sliver of trust in our cops" to "Fuck the police force, I will keep my interest safe myself"


----------



## RainbowFart (Nov 18, 2022)

2019, few years after the immigration disaster. I was a blue pilled person, started reading Kiwi Farms in 2016 that slowly steared me towards right, but ultimately the invasion of my country, suddenly seeing niggers and ragheads in my little area I have lived my whole life and then city, utterly broke me.
I'm hoping I can move into some small racist village, I feel so devastated.


----------



## Foolish Samurai Warrior (Nov 18, 2022)

Around 5 or 6 years ago or so.

Before that, I was just a filthy zoomer with bad tastes in entertainment. But more and more, my tastes started shifting because people started pandering to black people and the LGBT, and there was a noticeable drop in quality. I wasn't an American, so I didn't care about their politics at all, so I started wondering why things were becoming so bad.


----------



## Radola Gajda (Nov 18, 2022)

Migrant crisis 2015-16.
Before that I was ignorant normie. But during this period I started to care, because Germany, France and UK started to try to coerce my country to take their Illegals to "share" burden despite still having open door to new kebabs. 
I become curious what is going on in these countries and in the West in general and started to visit English sites. There
I learned about western progressives.
And their Commie worship, modern feminism, Trannies, blm, Genderspecials xer xem.... 
My conclusion was many of them lost their minds.


----------



## The handsome tard (Nov 18, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> The circus surrounding the Travon Martin case was what really woke me up to the insanity we see today, I watched the community around me go from probably the closest we've ever been to being color blind to very quickly becoming polarized. I have an old Facebook that I barely use and the few times I've checked it all my old highschool classmates are insane far left, depressed, or trooned out. Trump just cranked it all up to 10 with a lot of people I knew going over the top, and Covid cranked it up even more with those that remained also going over the top. Covid at least taught me that  I need to be self reliant as almost everyone around me can't even take care of themselves let alone help others.
> 
> It fucking sucks bro



COVID truly was an eye opener, but not for the reasons they claim it was.

We saw how these people are really like and how open arm-ed they are with big government having the type of control it shouldnt ever have, even those that once claimed "big gov bad".

It reminds a bit of the classic line "In their final moments people show you who they really are.", while it wasnt the literal case of that, a lot of these people legit believed their lives were threatened and they were quick to drop their morals and ideals, or rather, the illusion of those, in favor for daddy government to save them. Its just so surreal to see liberals and dems demand for more government intervention when they always built their identities on government control being a bad thing. It really shows that these people cannot be believed nor trusted, ever, especially in a tough situation that requires integrity, loyalty and courage.

But I guess its the classic situation of them not hating the whip, simply that they are not the ones wielding it.


Radola Gajda said:


> Migrant crisis 2015-16.
> Before that I was ignorant normie. But during this period I started to care, because Germany, France and UK started to try to coerce my country to take their Illegals to "share" burden despite still having open door to new kebabs.
> I become curious what is going on in these countries and in the West in general and started to visit English sites. There
> I learned about western progressives.
> ...



The people following those did lose their minds, assuming they ever did.

The people in charge tho, didnt, because they are 100% aware of what they are doing.

I always remind people that dem leaders arent as stupid as their voters. They know how to play the politics game and cheat whenever necessary. There is no "losing fairly" for them.


Takodachi said:


> The 2008 housing crisis made me realize the government will gladly throw you under the bus to bail out companies because fuck you, thats why.
> It made me realize the government does not give a shit about you, or your family.
> 
> And the Uvalde shooting made me go from "We should put a sliver of trust in our cops" to "Fuck the police force, I will keep my interest safe myself"



The fucked up thing is that bailing out companies is what probably started, or at least aided, into the neo-feudalism that we are heading towards to today. Made these companies feel like they are unstoppable...and I guess by that point they were.

Part of me wonders if that was intentional or not


Meat Target said:


> 2. Working a corporate job where I had to babysit whiny, lazy, rude union assholes and got shit on by asshole management for their fuckups. I used to be a lot more outgoing and friendly, until I ran into people who are as friendly as rattlesnakes for no good reason at all.



Commies are petty backstabbing power hungry assholes by nature. Most "union" fuckheads are.

A lot of these "workers first" types tend to be the pigs from Animal Farm. What they want is to be the ones ontop instead of actually helping workers.


Meat Target said:


> Because I know my contempt for liberals, strong as it may be, is nothing compared to the thermonuclear hatred they have for me.



Like the classic line says

"When we win, dont forget these people wanted you dead and replaced, your children raped and brainwashed and they find it hilarious"

They will ask for mercy and understanding when they would grant us none if the roles were reversed


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 18, 2022)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> You whippersnappers won't remember Bushitler, but I do.


Meh, they said the same thing about Dubya when I was a kid, so we know the concept. They've since rehabilitated him into a Good Republican.


----------



## Naes (Nov 18, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> 1. Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown were the first stirrings for me.
> 
> Y'know how the media omitted the part of George Zimmerman's 911 call where the dispatcher asked for a description of Saint Skittles, making it looke like Zimzam said "he's black" for no reason? I learned about that part, ironically, from a sociology professor (who was surprisingly kinda based and not one of the typical moonbats of that field of study).
> 
> ...


Don't forget this crap either  (this is just a very small example,  I don't have antifa and blm vids saved)





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 18, 2022)

Naes said:


> Don't forget this crap either  (this is just a very small example,  I don't have antifa and blm vids saved)
> 
> View attachment 3887616


I also didn't mention:

4. Russiagate. They knew it was bullshit, and ran with it anyway, and still haven't admitted it, even when Mueller determined there was no collusion or obstruction.

5. The Brett Kavanaugh debacle. Accusing an innocent man of being a gang rapist for political gain, knowing full well that the allegations have the corporeal essence of Casper, is heinous malevolence. It was later revealed that the whole thing was because Christine Blasey-Ford's lawyer didn't want Roe v. Wade overturned.

6. The Summer of Love, but that kinda goes without saying. "Fiery but mostly peaceful protests"; they weren't even hiding their gaslighting any longer.

7. Nick Sandmann. That kid's school got bomb threats. Thankfully, he got the last laugh in his defamation suit.

Are you noticing a common trend here?




Liberals ALWAYS lie, and ALWAYS double down. To them, it's nothing; the ends justify the means.

Trump was an MRI upon this country. He revealed how many amoral, malicious psychopaths are in our midst. All by being one of the first to openly defy them.

I have all three volumes of _The Gulag Archepelago_, but I'm too scared to read them; they'll probably sound too familiar.


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Nov 18, 2022)

Officially peaked in 2020/2021 when COVID and the Summer of Love happened. Lost a whole year I and many other people will never get back, shit got burned and tore up in the name of "justice", yet the elites wants us to forgive and forget. To not trust our obviously lying eyes. No. Fuck you.


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Nov 18, 2022)

Even back in the 90s when I was a kid, when things were relatively good, my dad would tell me how shit everything is compared to when he was a youth in the 50s and early 60s. Then Vietnam and the nigger riots happened that absolutely destroyed my father's beloved city. So because of him and his ramblings I've always had a pessimistic outlook on society  and especially politics. 
Also, my grandparents had a wonderful book collection that I loved to look through when I would visit. One of the books was about subliminal messaging and brainwashing through the television and movies. It was an old, outdated book, and admittedly somewhat kookie, but I thought there could be something to it. Fast forward over a decade later, and it's 2012 and CNN website takes down the comment section. There were a lot of anti-Obama comments going on around that time.  It confirmed what I had suspected since reading that book all those years ago. That the government and media are controlling the narrative and information the general public is exposed too.


----------



## The Nothingness (Nov 18, 2022)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Things really took off during the tenure of Barak Obama. It wasn't that there was a black man in the White House, but the accusations that any dislike of him was due solely to racism. Simply disagreeing with Obamacare meant you were no different from the Grand Wizard of the KKK. Then, when the Tea Party rose, there was that black congressman who insisted Tea Partiers were spitting on him. Andrew Breitbart offered something like $10,000 to anyone who could prove the truth of this claim, and to this day nobody has claimed the bounty. That, I think, was when I began seeing the world differently.


I, too, started to see the world differently when Obama was campaigning in 2008 and I was beginning my college years. Here was a guy that was presented as the Black Messiah who seemingly had no baggage (unlike those awful Republicans). Jeremiah Wright was brushed off as someone Obama did not really associated with and his connection with William Ayers was never talked about on the mainstream media. Once he got into the White House, everything was all sunshine and rainbows between him and the press. No more daily coverage of soldiers who died in the Middle East. No coverage of more, not less, troops being deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan. No coverage of his failed policies because they were bad policies but instead it was the "racist" Republicans fault for them failing. Then when Obama started bombing other countries like Libya (and killing innocent civilians), it was seen as a good thing by the same journoscum that gave Bush shit. It all came to a head when the Obama Administration lied about the Benghazi terrorist attack and the moderator covered for Barack during his second presidential debate with Romney.


----------



## º¿º™ (Nov 18, 2022)

My redpill story started with going on 4chan /b/ and /pol/ as a teenager.  I didn't understand all the anti-jew stuff, and thought it was all a bunch of crazy nazis, but kept it in the back of my mind.  Next, seeing crazy blacks on the city busses screaming and harassing White people made me dislike the niggers.  Then all the tranny and gay shit started going very hard in the twenty-teens, and I felt even more marginalized as a White man.  I thought Trump was the way to victory for my race, until he started shit like recognizing Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, bombing Iranian generals, introducing the 500 billion dollar platinum plan for blacks, and generally doing zero for White people, the MAJORITY POPULATION OF THE COUNTRY HE IS IN CHARGE OF.

Finally, a series of online media consumption (Metokur -> Null -> Dick Masterson -> Ethan Ralph -> TRS) got me to my final landing place on seeing all the jews in power by checking out therightstuff.biz & nationaljusticeparty.com

Such as the >50% of the Biden cabinet, all of Biden's children married to jews, all but one of Trump's children being married to jews, 7/8 Ivy league Universities have jewish presidents, 19/25 top hedgefund managers are jewish, >50% of the 100 wealthiest people in the US are jewish, the wealthiest corporation in the world (blackrock) is essentially 100% jewish, etc.

There's no going back once you find out who rules over you, and people like Kanye, Kyrie, and that coindesk nigga are feeling the pain when you call out the jews, and not Whites.


----------



## glad vlad (Nov 18, 2022)

For me it was a combination of some early Racial Reckoning(tm) and Trump insanity interfacing poorly with my retardation. 

I used to not actually be racist at all, and  sympathetic to claims of oppression. But for whatever reason, my brain also picks at logic flaws. Early on, it started to disturb me that people would make hysterical claims about how thousands and thousands of unarmed black men are murdered by police every year, when I could look up numbers for myself and see that it wasn’t like that at all. From there it’s an unfortunate slide into crime statistics etc.  You know how that goes, next you’re reading The Bell Curve and questioning everything. 

Also, I’m for ordinary working people. I’m no fan of Trump, but it seemed clear to me that his support was populist, not particularly racist or “fascist”. I had always had unanswered questions about uncontrolled immigration. I don’t see why working people seeking local or regional control over their own affairs is terrible. I  see mass immigration as incompatible with a strong bargaining position for workers and ecological sanity, so a party that claims to be both pro-worker and also pro-immigration has to be working a grift, right?

Now I’m alienated from everything and I basically think there is a uniparty that controls the people via propaganda and media brainwashing.


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 18, 2022)

Around the time I was 14, I had an epiphany that morality was a spook and that based upon perspective just about any action can be considered "justified" or "evil" based on the sway of the cultural zeitgeist at the time. I also came to realize that logical argumentation in and of itself becomes very circular and illogical when you stay completely open minded towards the arguments of others.

This was the start of turning me away from the "starry eyed, bleeding heart" nature I was born with and coming to grips with the fact that while things like being a "moral" person in and of itself isn't "real", it's is a necessity we enforce such "just" ideas for the betterment of all and that most people are far too stupid, indoctrinated, or utterly inept to be given the freedom of choice they have regarding such philosophical ideas. Open-mindedness is important to the further development of society, but we've become far too open-minded and left the retarded hordes who can't think for themselves to go around burning everything down, because we're so open-minded we have to worry more about hurting feelings than the long term societal and cultural harm of letting the idiots continue unchecked.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 18, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> However, I think the year 2010 is the year when the culture changed, even if it wasn't felt until much later.





The handsome tard said:


> There is a reason why people throw the "did we all die in 2012 and this is our collective Hell?" talk.


I stand by 2007 as the exact year it all went to shit.





Now, that list is related to vidya, but that one right there near the bottom:
> iPhone (1st generation) is released

That's the exact moment.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 18, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> And frankly if it only took one event for you to really change your whole outlook, you probably didn't have a very strong personality to begin with.


Disagree. I'm pretty sure there are a whole heap of White, dyed in the wool liberals in California who've seen their daughters raped by niggers or their sons murdered by them, who now have a very different perspective on race.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 18, 2022)

There's never any one moment. Or, perhaps, it comes in waves, with each new splash being a little more depressing than the one before. 

Blair being elected and every single fucker in my old church acting like it was the blessing of God himself on the country and loudly declaring wrath on everyone who voted against him, in a fucking prayer meeting*. Or 2001, when the world came together for one, brief moment of unity, followed by every western government immediately turning around to scheme and connive to strip us of as many rights as they could, over something that happened on another continent.

Eternal september. It broke everything.

The iphone stomped on the fragments.

When the Matrix was released, everyone became an anarchist philosopher overnight, repeating stock phrases without _understanding_ anything, and acting as if they were wise and all-knowing because they could say shit like "there is no spoon".

On and on...

* People often wonder why I don't do church any more. That's one reason.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 18, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Disagree. I'm pretty sure there are a whole heap of White, dyed in the wool liberals in California who've seen their daughters raped by niggers or their sons murdered by them, who now have a very different perspective on race.


You assume far too much of Californians.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Nov 18, 2022)

It probably began when I graduated high school and moved to a big city. 



Spoiler: TMI



Being a weirdo autists I guess I always had a different world view, but my world view became significantly harsher when I graduated and moved to a big city. Might just have been because my naïve optimism shattered when I started meeting all kinds of new and very different people I came to the sad realisation that people really are just people, and they all kinda suck. Politics is a mess, ideologies are half thought out gibberish and it's legitimately shocking if people are morally consistent on anything for more than a day.

I guess I'm not really much better myself though, but it definitely started making me pretty cynical about most things. Every new bit of information is stored with the caveat of "this is probably bullshit". It's good to know what other people think of course, but I hardly ever adopt the same opinions as my peers on most topics. I think that's maybe why it feels like my "politics" haven't really changed much over the years because I hardly ever seem to incorporate "new thing" into my framework. 

If anything I've just doubled down on some of my core principals. Like "live and let live" that's a nice idea right? But will trannies allow me to just do my own thing? No? I have to play along with their weird fantasy? Well fuck that noise, and fuck them (but not in the way they want). This is superficially different from the opinion I had a few decades ago of "well trannies aren't that bad they're just guys just want to wear dresses and stuff", but to bring this whole thing back around that was probably due to my increased familiarity with the new and wonderful nonsense I didn't get much of in my small rural town and thus a slow increase in my "harshness" over time.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 18, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> You assume far too much of Californians.


Perhaps, perhaps.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 18, 2022)

November 4, 2008.


----------



## God of Nothing (Nov 18, 2022)

Pretty young, I guess. Had my first existential crisis when I was in my single digits. My teenage years were a decade long depression where everything I believed in and cared for turned out to be pretty dogshit. Turned out for the better though. Wouldn't begin to imagine how much more difficult my life would be if I was still wrapped up in delusions and feel-good lies.


----------



## The handsome tard (Nov 18, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I stand by 2007 as the exact year it all went to shit.
> 
> View attachment 3889107
> 
> ...



When you put it that way...

I guess the consequences began to become noticiable in the beginning of the 2010's tho


Iron Jaguar said:


> Disagree. I'm pretty sure there are a whole heap of White, dyed in the wool liberals in California who've seen their daughters raped by niggers or their sons murdered by them, who now have a very different perspective on race.



Maybe 10 years ago, but today, we have parents apologizing to the murderers/rapists of their daughters since they dont want to risk anyone thinking that all niggers are evil.

Its that sort of weakness that demands either well deserved enslavement or execution. No parent, especially the father, worth a damn wouldnt desire nothing else but the criminal that hurt/killed their daughter being dumped in a salt pile after they had most of their skin removed.

Parents nowadays are weak, especially from liberal stronghold states


teriyakiburns said:


> When the Matrix was released, everyone became an anarchist philosopher overnight, repeating stock phrases without _understanding_ anything, and acting as if they were wise and all-knowing because they could say shit like "there is no spoon".



The funny thing is that you see a lot of those now being the TDS filled freaks that would elect a nearly dead guy over the orange man because he doesnt try to sweet talk you like politicians usually do.

Just look at Rage against The Machine and their "I fucking love the machine" attitude. I guess as long the machine is democrat, they will rage FOR the machine.  Its not just them but they are the most ironic ones.

Same goes for any 90's/2000's rebel, nearly all of them ended up drinking the blue kool aid.


Nick Gars said:


> Around the time I was 14, I had an epiphany that morality was a spook and that based upon perspective just about any action can be considered "justified" or "evil" based on the sway of the cultural zeitgeist at the time. I also came to realize that logical argumentation in and of itself becomes very circular and illogical when you stay completely open minded towards the arguments of others.
> 
> This was the start of turning me away from the "starry eyed, bleeding heart" nature I was born with and coming to grips with the fact that while things like being a "moral" person in and of itself isn't "real", it's is a necessity we enforce such "just" ideas for the betterment of all and that most people are far too stupid, indoctrinated, or utterly inept to be given the freedom of choice they have regarding such philosophical ideas. Open-mindedness is important to the further development of society, but we've become far too open-minded and left the retarded hordes who can't think for themselves to go around burning everything down, because we're so open-minded we have to worry more about hurting feelings than the long term societal and cultural harm of letting the idiots continue unchecked.



We are raised on how we should be accepting of everything and everyone  (except the usual suspects of course) but nobody teaches how everything needs moderation, even acceptance and tolerance.

Its good to be open minded but dont be so much that the enemy has a clear easy shot towards your brain.

Tho it does make you think on how nations are built on strict values and traditions, those of which cant be denied the effectiveness of because of basic history proving that it works.

You dont build a strong nation on love and tolerance. Not one that lasts anyway.

Then the downfall is usually followed by the cultural acceptance of everything, including the enemies of the state. Starting to sound familiar?


teriyakiburns said:


> Or 2001, when the world came together for one, brief moment of unity, followed by every western government immediately turning around to scheme and connive to strip us of as many rights as they could, over something that happened on another continent.



Because they knew the Patriot Act would never be allowed to fly if it wasnt a massive tragedy to soften up the population to see its "benefits" instead of the obvious possible exploits the government could (and would) use.



glad vlad said:


> I used to not actually be racist at all, and sympathetic to claims of oppression. But for whatever reason, my brain also picks at logic flaws.



That is a by product of you not being a mindless follower. It can be scary at first, I know.


glad vlad said:


> I see mass immigration as incompatible with a strong bargaining position for workers and ecological sanity, so a party that claims to be both pro-worker and also pro-immigration has to be working a grift, right?



Another sign you are not a mindless follower. You actually think about it and conclude that what they claim to be evil is perfectly logical and vice versa.


glad vlad said:


> Now I’m alienated from everything and I basically think there is a uniparty that controls the people via propaganda and media brainwashing.



*looks at WEF and then back at you* Clearly your imagination, friend...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 18, 2022)

It really does all go back to Anita Sarkeesian, prior to that I was as liberal as they come.

It just made zero fucking sense to me why everyone who ever touched a controller wanted Jack Thompson to fuck off, the Supreme Court's decision in 2011 was celebrated as a victory for free expression in games and then one year later many of those same people who hated Jack Thompson turned around and said "yeah, I guess gaming really does need censorship after all", so much for free expression.

Literally everyone thought the Hot Coffee scandal was ridiculous bullshit, which was over sexual content, everyone on the left thought the reaction to Janet Jackson's titty popping out was ridiculous, then all of a sudden they turn around and pearl clutch over video game breasts and demand they be covered up or shrunken down?

The dynamic my entire life up to that point was the left liked sexual content and the right didn't, then all of a sudden the left has a total role reversal on it.

It was completely nonsensical and hypocritical and it's only gotten more nonsensical and hypocritical ever since.

That said it took a long time for me to finally say "fuck this" with the left entirely, not until 2018 in fact, because for years you could still say the crazies were a "fringe" but the gap between the "normal left" and the "crazy left" shrunk to literally nothing, they're all completely fucking insane and unhinged now.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 18, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> then all of a sudden they turn around and pearl clutch over video game breasts and demand they be covered up or shrunken down?


That happened because some Gamma males working in the games industry wanted to have sex with the very few women they were able to actually meet, and being Gammas, they thought their best chance to get some pussy was to White Knight and Simp.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 18, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> The Summer of Love, but that kinda goes without saying. "Fiery but mostly peaceful protests"; they weren't even hiding their gaslighting any longer.


This is what pushed me from incredible frustration to fearing that the only path forward might involve rope and lampposts. When all is said and done, it doesn’t matter if they were always lying about what they wanted or if it became a lie over time. Everything is burning because of them, and they cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 19, 2022)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Back in the day, George H. W. Bush was the worst thing since Adolf Hitler for.... what exactly? To this day, I still don't know what he did that merited the comparison (besides starting a generational war in the Middle East, but that would be more comparable to the Soviets than Germany.)


George Bush was a terrible president, and an even worse pilot. He did 9/11 AND Hurricane Katrina


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 19, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> George Bush was a terrible president, and an even worse pilot. He did 9/11 AND Hurricane Katrina



In all seriousness, the Bushes are an immensely creepy family.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 19, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> It reminds a bit of the classic line "In their final moments people show you who they really are.", while it wasnt the literal case of that, a lot of these people legit believed their lives were threatened and they were quick to drop their morals and ideals, or rather, the illusion of those, in favor for daddy government to save them.


They dropped their mental faculties first. The vaccine (or any vaccine) will not give one 100% immunity against the infection, so why the insistence on vaccine passports? Everybody can be a carrier, vaccinated or not. It's embarrassing to watch adult people getting played as if they were sped kids. The police, the government, that venue attendant checking passes... WeRe OnLy FoLlOwInG OrDeRs.



glad vlad said:


> Now I’m alienated from everything and I basically think there is a uniparty that controls the people via propaganda and media brainwashing.


Congrats. It might have taken you some time, but you're finally there. Have a cookie.


----------



## The handsome tard (Nov 19, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> They dropped their mental faculties first. The vaccine (or any vaccine) will not give one 100% immunity against the infection, so why the insistence on vaccine passports? Everybody can be a carrier, vaccinated or not. It's embarrassing to watch adult people getting played as if they were sped kids. The police, the government, that venue attendant checking passes... WeRe OnLy FoLlOwInG OrDeRs.



You will be surprised how much people cant stand being wrong. Tribalism sets in fast with them.  At this point, they cant entertain the possibility that they have been duped the whole time, or else it will mean not only they have been wrong but every horrible thing they did to the "correct targets" was all for nothing. You think the average joe can stand that sort of guilt?

That is assuming they care. There is a legit chance a good number of them do not.



Meat Target said:


> Trump was an MRI upon this country. He revealed how many amoral, malicious psychopaths are in our midst. All by being one of the first to openly defy them.



Thats the thing that even those like us that dont like Trump need to admit, he was a rogue element that forced them into exposing themselves and we just havent seen something of that magnitude happening before. He felt unexpected and uncontrolled. 
It also reminds me of another timeless quote from Joker during the Interrogation scene (honesly nearly everything he says in that scene alone is timeless, for better and worse) 

"The mobs wanted you gone so they could go back to the way things were. But I know the truth, there is no going back. You have changed things, forever."

They may have gotten rid of Trump but it doesnt change what has been done and what has been exposed. They dropped the mask and now we see what they really look like underneath it.

For that alone should make Trump worth of some respect even to his critics


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 19, 2022)

I used to be a socialist/communist and thought everything would be great if only we had socialism, and the reason we don't is because the megacorporations ruling us and using their propaganda to trick the people. Then in 2015 there was a string of terrorist attacks in France and the socialist response was "well they shouldn't have provoked the poor refugees of imperialist wars" which immediately made me go WTF since that's absolutely insane. Like I used to defend cultural relativism (which was like the one woke belief I had, everything else like feminism or gay rights I just wanted equality) because all these immigrants could be footsoldiers for communism one day but that helped me realize how fucking stupid that belief is. The BLM riots (where the socialist view was that it wasn't about race but because they were poor) really hammered that home for me.

Then I read up on how modern Western democracy and society evolved and learned that we already live under socialism and this is totally condoned by the megacorporations. I read some Tsarist absolutist literature (ironically for a college class) and realized they had a point with the criticisms of democracy and how global capitalism causes moral rot. Mussolini even better enunciated those claims. It's mindblowing to learn that things you take for granted like democracy and socialism and equality being unqualified "good" are false. I hadn't read any NRx stuff at the time because I'd read excerpts years ago and thought it was stupid back when I was a commie, but looking back I'd say I independently came to many of the same realizations Moldbug, Land, etc. did about what they call "the Cathedral." Trump's election just proved everything I had determined--most people are brainless sheep led around by what the elite tell them.

The 2020 scamdemic was definitely an awakening in itself since I learned the people in charge aren't stupid but actively hateful. It also taught me that even science, which I used to trust in and thought would bring about a utopia, was nothing but another tool for them and indeed was just as much a religion as Christianity. See, my parents brought me to church as a kid, and even though I don't believe in Christianity, it was very good for me since it vaccinated me against irrational bullshit like believing the world is 6,000 years old or that God hates men having long hair. The "pandemic" tripped those exact single bullshit detectors with all the bullshit about lockdowns, mask mandates, and vaccine nonsense. It also proved to me that most people don't reject Christianity because they find it false, they reject it because they associate it with their parents/bullies/whoever.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 19, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Then in 2015 there was a string of terrorist attacks in France and the socialist response was "well they shouldn't have provoked the poor refugees of imperialist wars"



The bleeding Pope sided with the terrorists


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 19, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> See, my parents brought me to church as a kid, and even though I don't believe in Christianity, it was very good for me since it vaccinated me against irrational bullshit like believing the world is 6,000 years old or that God hates men having long hair.


I could never understand the latter belief of Christianity that many Christians had. Not to sound like a cringy-as-fuck 2000's-era atheist, but Jesus Christ is always depicted as having long hair. To my understanding, Christians aim to be more "Christ-like". While a superficial trait, having long hair would probably make you more like Jesus Christ. So if anything, men having short hair should probably be considered to be going against God in Christianity

I know a lot of the especially fundamentalist sects of Christanity emphasize men and women looking and presenting themselves as very different from one-another, but it wasn't like Jesus would've been confused for being a woman/troon. He still had a beard and shit


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 19, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> You will be surprised how much people cant stand being wrong. Tribalism sets in fast with them.  At this point, they cant entertain the possibility that they have been duped the whole time, or else it will mean not only they have been wrong but every horrible thing they did to the "correct targets" was all for nothing. You think the average joe can stand that sort of guilt?


That's right! The guilt-tripping has to continue until morale critical thinking improves!


----------



## AlmightyMagichan (Nov 20, 2022)

I stopped caring about any and all politics when I learned how the US government actually works. It doesn't matter if you go left or right, you're going to end up with tyranny. Our system is set up so that it's in a constant tug-of-war which forces things to be somewhere near the middle. Public opinion is just going to keep swaying back and forth. Democrats are in charge and do stupid shit. Republicans talk about how they'll save everyone. They get put in charge and do stupid shit. Democrats talk about how they'll save everyone. It just goes on forever.
Then the other thing is that the government is supposed to be a giant mess. In order to keep stupid crap from going through and becoming legal, the system has to be slow and inefficient. It's pretty demoralizing. At the end of the day very few people what what's best for everyone, they just want what's best for them. So when I see people campaigning for anything, it all just seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Ser Prize (Nov 20, 2022)

The handsome tard said:


> COVID truly was an eye opener, but not for the reasons they claim it was.
> 
> We saw how these people are really like and how open arm-ed they are with big government having the type of control it shouldnt ever have, even those that once claimed "big gov bad".
> 
> ...


If you want a classier version of that quote
"When I am weaker than you I ask you for freedom because that is according to your principles; when I am stronger than you I take away your freedom because that is according to my principles"- Frank Herbert"​


----------



## whogoesthere (Nov 21, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> It wasn't a particular moment, a particular story or a particular incident. It was a slow deconstruction I was subjected to by people that I had otherwise supported, where each of my beliefs was smashed, each of my cherished memories were corrupted, each of my friends was turned into a raving lunatic, each of my hobbies were demolished, every identity I had subscribed to was turned moot and my heart was broken and my soul was murdered.
> 
> This started around 2014 and has been going on ever since, though I've grown used to it to an extent.


Learn to truly accept it. Once that happens, start freeing yourself from its shackles. The one things those in power need for you to stay a slave is fear. Fear of personal attack, or verbal attacks, or career or money attacks. All these vectors of attack are kept poised so as to strike at any time. How many people do you see brought down by some old tweet? its about reminding people that everything you love and are addicted to can be taken away at a moment's notice, for things most of us have done at some point. The rules are not the ideal, its the rule itself that matters. Trannies are in now, but they will be out one day, and something else will replace it. But the fear will never stop, it only changes when the current thing is somewhat normalised (not the act, but people just getting fatigue with the specific fear. IE From 2000 to now it was terrorists, bankers, terrorists part 2 (ISIS) and so on).

So in order to actually be happy and free, you have to just let that shit go. Take now for example, the kids turned into trannies. That's scary, and also cruel. You want to help because as a human, you tend to want to protect the young. Won't somebody think of the children?!. Just let it go. Kids were being drowned in the Nile 4000 years ago, and I am sure some Gypos were pedos as well. It never stops, its always going to be part of life. And really, if you concentrated every thought, every fibre of your being to stopping this, what could you actually achive. Nothing. You cannot fight such a massive system, and to do so is to play into their hands anyway. The true victory is freeing yourself from the doom and fear, because that's what they really want. If you somehow, through a fucking magic spell was able to stop kids getting trooned out, it would just move onto to the next big thing. Tide pods or some English slapper pretending her soon died from a tik tok challenge. It only stops when you stop being afraid.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Nov 21, 2022)

Well I used to lean more left, then after seeing mainstream left-wingers go insane this decade I thought maybe right-wingers might be getting portrayed unfairly by the left.  Then I observed right-wingers and realized they are even dumber than how the left portrays them.  I guess humans are just a really dumb species.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Nov 21, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> Learn to truly accept it. Once that happens, start freeing yourself from its shackles. The one things those in power need for you to stay a slave is fear. Fear of personal attack, or verbal attacks, or career or money attacks. All these vectors of attack are kept poised so as to strike at any time. How many people do you see brought down by some old tweet? its about reminding people that everything you love and are addicted to can be taken away at a moment's notice, for things most of us have done at some point. The rules are not the ideal, its the rule itself that matters. Trannies are in now, but they will be out one day, and something else will replace it. But the fear will never stop, it only changes when the current thing is somewhat normalised (not the act, but people just getting fatigue with the specific fear. IE From 2000 to now it was terrorists, bankers, terrorists part 2 (ISIS) and so on).
> 
> So in order to actually be happy and free, you have to just let that shit go. Take now for example, the kids turned into trannies. That's scary, and also cruel. You want to help because as a human, you tend to want to protect the young. Won't somebody think of the children?!. Just let it go. Kids were being drowned in the Nile 4000 years ago, and I am sure some Gypos were pedos as well. It never stops, its always going to be part of life. And really, if you concentrated every thought, every fibre of your being to stopping this, what could you actually achive. Nothing. You cannot fight such a massive system, and to do so is to play into their hands anyway. The true victory is freeing yourself from the doom and fear, because that's what they really want. If you somehow, through a fucking magic spell was able to stop kids getting trooned out, it would just move onto to the next big thing. Tide pods or some English slapper pretending her soon died from a tik tok challenge. It only stops when you stop being afraid.


Laugh at the circus, for you can never truly burn down the tents.

I went through a full blown blackpilling and it took years to really straighten out afterwards, your words ring true for those who have gone through the meltdown of having your whole world view destroyed.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Nov 22, 2022)

Pardon me, this is going to be bit of a rant. I've always been bit of a contrarian, occasionally pushing against the popular narrative yet I used to contradict that. 



Spoiler: Long



In regard to the LGBT. I started out being in full support of them and vehemently defended trannies. Until around early last year, I think. Nowadays, I'm more indifferent to it because I don't care that fags fag up their bedroom or whatever.  I also don't care that trannies are mutilating themselves. It's their bodies, it's their fuckups. Not my problem. 

What helped change this however was the fact that online trannies and fags tend to be the most annoying fucking people in the world. Always talking about how uwu queer they are and how being on hormones is like 7th heaven. It's retarded and annoying. Trannies taking everything as transphobic also made me hate them a little. 

You could talk about women's vaginas and they'd be like "Uhm transphobic. Not all women have vaginas"
I tend to not like people who make everything about them or something as mundane as gender identity. I also tend to dislike idiots who want the world to bow and suck their girl dick or bussy or whatever. 

I have always been resistant towards BLM but with the news slowly waking up, I feel more comfortable about that. 

And as for the news itself, I don't fucking trust them at all. 
That started two years ago when blatant lies and misrepresentation for an agenda became known. It's crazy that no one believes that in my country. That opinion only continued to solidify when the news began fully supporting Kamala Harris and Biden plus Ukraine and painted Russia as Nazi Germany 2.0. 

Politicians in general are also germs I've never trusted.
History and by extension, the school system was something I began distrusting after I graduated high school. It might be because a lot of the material used was outdated since schools are somewhat underfunded here. 

I recall being taught Geography using maps that still had Yugoslavia and the Soviet Union on them and teachers had to pretend that the Soviet Union still existed by just calling it "a name change" when more astute kids would point out that it's called Russia and that there was a reason behind said name change. 

Most of what I learned about history, I researched myself because the school curriculum cannot be trusted.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Nov 22, 2022)

I see it differently every year, but here are some things I realized years ago, that I still think hold true.

People want to feel meaning in their life. When they don't have enough meaning, the easiest way to supplement it is to give themselves over to something that they feel is greater than themselves. This can be god and religion, a glorious political cause, even family to a degree. I think that the difference between the three is that family is something that has a very low chance to go toxic. Most people who are ultra into politics or religion (especially suddenly) I think are trying to find purpose by thrusting themselves into something greater than the sum of what they feel that they currently are- their own crusade, if you will.

The other is, if you can't even fix your own interpersonal issues, what chance do you have to fix society's?

Focus on yourself, your own life, your own problems. Try to be a better person personally, before you try to dictate how other people act. A lot of the time, society is going to fuck you and its not your fault, the people who blame society aren't wrong to blame society for all its problems-

its just, you need to control what you do have power over, and this is your own life frankly. People who refuse to control what they can actually change (their own life, outlook, etc) and seek external changes first are making a huge mistake.

"I'm fat, and this is your problem"

Honestly, it kind of is because I don't want fat people clogging up my hospitals, but I am not the prime driver of the solution. You, yourself, are.

Most proposals arent things that "help people help themselves" but are instead just trying to either throw money at a problem or ban things. I think that people today honestly lack discipline for most things, which is why they dont see themselves as the prime solvers of their own problems, but instead want to rely on money for a therapist, gastric bypass surgery, the state banning sugar because they can't control themselves, etc (if we're going with _the fatty_ example).

Black people have it rough in America? That's true. Honestly, Im pretty blackpilled on "solutions" but the most basic thing that needs to happen is that people need to change their own lives personally first, get good habits, etc.

I think that for politics, most politicians aren't going to have solutions that benefit you personally, and often can just make things worse.

Learn to be independent of all that, and to minimize the way by which politicians can affect your life directly. I don't mean "go and find a homestead", but I mean- learn to make your skillset more valuable, to be more flexible in your work situations, to actually have savings, and to keep your options open. Power levelling a little, but during covid, I moved to a nation that was much more friendly during lockdown (and kept businesses largely open).
Its something that does make me roll my eyes a bit. I don't blame people for wanting to not take the jab, etc. Its just, "the game, is the game". If you want comfort, don't want to leave your 9-5 job at the google headquarters, and then they demand you get the vax, a part of me does think "you should have planned for this in advance, we all make choices in life, had a backup plan, or found a way to get by within or without the system. Maybe moving to California half a decade ago as a 'redpilled individual' was a dumb move? The game, is the game".

Not saying that anyone could have seen covid coming, but at least learn to play the game a little better. Theres a cost-benefit to most things we do and you shouldn't be surprised at that. The Canadian government froze people's bank accounts for protesting? Despicable, but honestly with the way rhetoric was going up there and bugman mentality, predictable. Kudos to the people there who choose to protest regardless, but to those who didn't expect that and had alternative sources of finance, step up your game. 

Make sure that the power that government has on you is minimized, because it also lessens the amount of control that you have over your own life, which means you have much less of a choice in how you live it if you are beholden to some far off bureaucrat.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 22, 2022)

It was the antiwhite shit. I used to be pretty far on the left but can’t abide by racial self loathing. The break happened when Saint Baby TrayTray got mercilessly slaughtered by the extremely white George Zimmerman. I knew the antiwhite racism would ramp up because all the usual “checks” that I expected would step in actually just inflamed racial tensions even further. The time I became woke on the JQ was the Million Muslim March in Europe in 2015.

I can’t go back, knowing how deep and wide the rot really is and who is responsible for it. I can’t go back to thinking the problem only resides with one political party and if I just vote harder for the other political party that everything would be okay. Can’t be done.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 22, 2022)

Largely never, I was always very suspicious of degeneracy and social progressivism, and always hated that gaynigs tried to bind tech progress to various minority liberation spergeries.


----------



## La Salpêtrière (Nov 22, 2022)

My frist wake up call was seeing TPTB completely destroying the place where i live in less than 3 years. That alone made me dich lefty politics as a whole, not because some retarded sophism debate but because i understood  that _commies lost _and any tiny improvement in quality of life of us proles was temporary, because it's not a war between two equailsh power forces as Marx said, but a terribly disproportionate battle where the only escape is death. Everything what we do can be destroyed by the elites in literal seconds. We can't even *think *our next move. Large groups of people bring a lot of attention and if you were too noisy they wouldnt doubt to destroy you.  So any hopes of seeing an improvement in the quality of life in general were destroyed and the only thing that was left for me is to try that my own life doesn't become so horrible.
And once you see TPTB in action you can't unsee them. Realized that even if people can have individual values that are genuine, all political moments are hopelessly astroturfed. That a lot of people that I thought were weird or idiotic are actually COINTELPRO agents and nothing it's a coincidence. The actual free thinkers were killed years ago. The most you can hope for is crying over the state of everything in a controlled opposition space. Life it's a beautiful thing but the world is being controlled by anti human parasites.


----------



## BasedCentrist (Nov 22, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> I used to be a socialist/communist and thought everything would be great if only we had socialism, and the reason we don't is because the megacorporations ruling us and using their propaganda to trick the people. Then in 2015 there was a string of terrorist attacks in ngle bullshit detectors with all the bullshit about lockdowns, mask mandates, and vaccine nonsense. It also proved to me that most people don't reject Christianity because they find it false, they reject it because they associate it with their parents/bullies/whoever.


Did you think that gommunism means free lolis for neckbeards? Not to fault you, communists have always been cozy with pedos and other weirdos, until they realize it's horrible optics. 
Interestingly many leftists are surprised that communism is anti-white, after all it was founded by jews to topple the old elites and take their place. The few white communists were the self-hating cucks of their day. Or at best dumb cattle.


----------



## 56 others (Nov 22, 2022)

I read the wikipedia articles for babby's first political theory and realized nobody I know has a coherent political philosophy. It's really just red vs blue and the marching orders come from TV.


----------



## Cool Dude 69 (Nov 22, 2022)

I used to be a little Tumblr SJW in the 2010's, but at this rate... I'm just kind of on team "Everything is bullshit." and I don't pay attention to the opinions of anyone who doesn't/hasn't have/had a real job.
That being said, I'm still anti-racismy stuff, and cool with the LGBT and Q.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Nov 23, 2022)

56 others said:


> I read the wikipedia articles for babby's first political theory and realized nobody I know has a coherent political philosophy. It's really just red vs blue and the marching orders come from TV.



Pretty much this. Even worse, I'm an American living in Canada and it gets on my tits something fierce when Canadians who don't even understand how the American government works start offering their brain dead takes on US politics or go full on in to the partisan faggotry and call themselves "Democrats" because they watch CNN (right wingers never seem to do this). Nigger shut the fuck up, you don't even know what is going on with the political situation up here in your own country and you've spent less than 72 hours cumulative in the US your entire life. These people chime in with such groundbreaking contributions such as "orange man bad" like I never heard it and asked for their mongoloid opinion to help me decide what to think about Trump.

I guess 2016 served as a sharp kick in the teeth by revealing that when it comes to politics and world events, the average person has little to no idea what the fuck they're actually talking about. I'm not even talking about differing political views that I personally find retarded, but people just not knowing their basic facts or how things work but shooting their mouths off anyway. I'd naively assumed that if someone was discussing a topic, it meant they cared enough to know a little about it. Turns out a lot of the people who I assumed had at least a basic understanding were actually just parroting talking points they remembered from social media, but if you actually try to engage them in open ended discussion about whatever they're discussing, you just get a lot of blank slack jawed stares or a derail into name-calling. Since when did it become so hip and cool to be a loudmouth politisperg that NPCs who don't truly understand or care about politics fucking pretend they do to (presumably) impress or fit in with their peers? This is what cool people do now? I don't know if it was 2016, but that's when it became so obvious that I couldn't avoid it if I wanted to.

I knew people were fucking dumb, but the covid bullshit still managed to destroy a scrap of hope for humanity that I didn't know I had. So many people willing to advocate for lockdowns just so they can keep rotting at home collecting gibs, watching Netflix, ordering takeout/Amazon shit, and be patted on the ass and told they're a hero for living this disgusting lifestyle. Then they all went crying to doctors because muh mental health, but are too retarded to see cause and effect, they'd rather pop SSRIs and collect a disability check for depresshun to mope around all day than return to work and appreciate their time off. Not only were the bulk of the population willing to sell their soul for that, but almost just as many were positively jizzing their pants over the faggy little power trip they could get by getting all indignant and obnoxiously pointing out when someone wasn't adhering well enough to arcane security theater rituals. If they could get someone kicked out of somewhere, fired, fined, or arrested, they'd do it, post it on social media for validation, and they'd all jerk off to that for days. I was already familiar with the Stanford Prison Experiment so I probably should've known a lot of people are actually fucking like this but seeing it was something else. Come to think of it, covid was basically watching an applied demonstration of every lesson I remember from my very first psychology course in university. Prison experiment, Milgram experiment, sunk cost fallacy, cognitive dissonance, learned helplessness, situational depression, groupthink, mass hysteria... 

I've never been an optimistic person by nature but to say I'm really not feeling great about the future is an understatement. However, from what I've heard and read, a lot of people described feeling the same way I do now in the 60s, and that helps keep things in perspective.


----------



## AlmightyMagichan (Nov 23, 2022)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> I've never been an optimistic person by nature but to say I'm really not feeling great about the future is an understatement. However, from what I've heard and read, a lot of people described feeling the same way I do now in the 60s, and that helps keep things in perspective.


If it makes you feel any better, throughout history people and society have always been like this. They just didn't have the means to record every stupid thing that was going on and put it on display for the whole world to see.

Kind of makes you realize why monks have been around for so long. It's the only way to get the hell away from society and try to live a peaceful, worry free life.


----------



## Mister Uno (Nov 23, 2022)

I guess this is a bit of a blogpost but...

Doesn't matter what I was as a teenager, but as I was approaching adulthood I really started to browse 8/pol/. Was a whole new world for me that made sense, and at the time 8/pol/ was pretty damn good compared to 4/pol/. This was pre-2016 election. Lost a good friend due to being a bit of a sperg with my newfound ideology. He was gay and I had issues with it, tried to convince he to leave the lifestyle and to be careful. Needless to say one day he just cut all contact, and it taught me to try not to be a sperg. Probably for the best since my opinion on faggotry never changed, if not got worse. I've also lived in different parts of the world, and being around niggers in some of those parts really made me hate them more. I use to not care about race to. I still applaud any black man who hates niggers as well and wishes for the preservation and betterment of their own, but its 1 in 10 from good to bad.

Also use to be a negative Nancy about life, but after adopting a positive outlook life seems pretty good despite the issues we face.


----------



## thrasymachus (Nov 24, 2022)

For me the war in Syria and the refugee crisis were the start. Then Trump's presidency and the reactions from the left, drag story hour, covid, etc

However looking back at history, things were always bad. Bad in slightly different ways but bad nonetheless. And I would not prefer a theocracy over what we have now. I think it's important to keep in mind most people aren't evil,they're just naive. Their sentiments can be hijacked and exploited by the powerful.


----------



## PaleTay (Nov 25, 2022)

University but again when I moved to my current houses. It just feels so cold and empty out of the top 1% wealth wise. Myself and many of my friends struggle to find meaning or any connections in the world. Sad part is people are drawn to me, and other friends more so. Saddest part is realizing that the thoughts and prayers crowd will have limited reach, and there's few people like the ones I grew up with.

I've seen a lot of death and suffering, but what really gets me is the lack of connection you find in well non-rich communities. I'm starting to really see why there's a lot of hard drug use and desperation. There's an employee at my gym who plays almost exclusively NF songs (about depression, suicidal thoughts and so on). I see people in their 50s look deeply sad that they don't see their gym friend as often.

Everything feels more temporary, it feels like one works at a job they tolerate, maybe see a couple people they like every once in a while, and after you die in an understaffed home or hospital filled with people who are beyond caring about you. It feels like most connections are only skin-deep now.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 26, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> Did you think that gommunism means free lolis for neckbeards? Not to fault you, communists have always been cozy with pedos and other weirdos, until they realize it's horrible optics.
> Interestingly many leftists are surprised that communism is anti-white, after all it was founded by jews to topple the old elites and take their place. The few white communists were the self-hating cucks of their day. Or at best dumb cattle.


Nah, I just wanted to smash the corporations and take their shit. Actually, that was a minor reason I stopped being a communist, because one of the communist sites I liked (and honestly isn't a bad site since it calls out the bankruptcy of the modern left) would always simp for Roman Polanski and call him innocent which eventually made me do my research on all the weird connections between Western communism and pedophilia (i.e. NAMBLA/David Thorstad, the Sparts, etc.).

I almost regret not getting involved more with communists offline (there were a few at my college, but even back then I thought I'd mostly just meet weirdos and they were supporters of Kshama Sawant's movement which the commie site I read warned was astroturfed) because the average Western communist party is deserving of a Kiwifarms thread since even before the current age of Reddit commies/troons, they're full of fucking weirdos like "Chairman Bob", the aforementioned Sparts (openly pro-NAMBLA), the Posadists, and all sorts of lulzy infighting (which is why there's like hundreds of communist parties in the US alone).


----------



## A Pale Shadow (Nov 26, 2022)

I'm something of an oddity I'm finding. I was born into a very conservative household with both of my parents pretty staunchly anti-government/anti-authority. I was born redpilled and unlike a lot of people as adolescents I never really rejected my parents world view, rather I just took it in a slightly different direction. 

The closest thing  I had to a redpill moment would probably be the media circus around Bush the second. News coverage of the Bush administration was such a clown show that it irrevocably damaged my trust in any type of mainstream media. Ya'll fucks needing a gamergate or a 2016 has always frustrated the hell out of me. The media's psyops have been transparently obvious for decades.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jan 2, 2023)

I had several redpilling moments, each of them help course correct my life to the way it is now.
Some background, I was raised in a liberal democrat household but was also a gamer, when I was in my early teens I was a woke sjw to the point I was basically male Lisa Simpson.
There was a moment I was even as annoying as that guy from adam ruins everything and I was an atheist commie.
My first disillusionment from that mindset was when I acted like an asshole to another student at school once over those worldviews and felt bad about it and apologize to this student. This progressed to more smaller events that slowly got me out of that mindset.

But then GamerGate happened, I was not there when Gamergate happened but I was there in it's aftermath. I remember a couple of months after gamergate some youtube comment or some post on a website explained to me in detailed what gamergate was from the gamergater perspective. I really wish I know where that post was made so I can link to that but I don't know where. I never liked Anita Sarkessian and I've never heard of Zoe Quinn before that. When that post explained how the mainstream media sided with the game journos and the feminist for the sake of them being game journos and feminist was my first redpilled on the nature of the press and how liberalism as an ideology was not something that was infallible. The thing that really pissed me off during that era was when Anita got that New York Times journo to go up to Shigeru Miyamoto to basically say "your an evil sexist man, how does that make you feel?". Fuck you, you don't do that to a gaming legend. Most of the GamerGate guys like Sargon and Metokur I only got into a year after it but they helped get me out of any of the remaining sjw mindset in my mind.
Yes, GamerGate was unironically a major redpilling moment. However there were definitely more important ones that came later but it mostly started with GamerGate.


----------



## Herrinnert_U_zich_Jezus? (Jan 2, 2023)

From 2000 when I got the age of 20, till now I saw the world full of hate and trolls. It only got worse over the years and I moved country to live far away from a city and just have my wife, dogs and a house away from it all. Seen the youtube craze about anti feminists, the rise of Sargon and tranny White.  I get my news from this site, listen to MATI streams but don't watch TV, I am happy this way and do reccomend it to others to try it..


----------



## CuzinEd (Jan 2, 2023)

I never liked faggots lesbians trannies niggers spics Kikes and basically anyone who had skin the color of shit. But my whole life has kind of shaped and formed my political beliefs morals and how I view the world. I think it happens when people start to see and understand how screwed up the world is. Also understanding that the average person isn't very smart. Now not being smart doesn't make them a bad person. But they can still be a problem. The road to hell is paved in good intentions. 

The biggest political turning point for me was when I voted for Bush in 2004. That's about the time I decided I wasn't really a Republican either.


----------



## Phil Leotardo (Jan 3, 2023)

From my late teens to early 20s I was more or less a run-of-the-mill left-liberal ("progressive") atheist. I don't have any interesting story about how I rejected those views. Basically, I just started reading smart people that disagreed with me, e.g. economists, political philosophers, philosophers of religion, etc.


----------



## Tequila Jong (Jan 5, 2023)

I used to be pretty lefty-social-justicey in the 2010s, though looking back it was just because that's just what was convenient at the time with the people I used to hang out with, and my country had a huge political event in the late 2000s/early 2010s that got everyone into politics - thought it was great at the time, now I wish it never happened. I was always of the opinion that you should never identify with a political stance without setting your own boundaries first (like "what line does my camp have to cross before I reject them"), and, as it happens between 2015 and 2018, the beliefs of people I know and the government of my country started crossing over every single one. It's now become so pervasive that almost everyone I've known in my 20s is now incapable of not sperging out about SJW politics or current affairs - It's Friday night in a bar and I'm here to forget all that shit, can we please talk about anything else? Funnily enough, the more hate crime laws that pass, and the more frowned upon "edgy" humour becomes, I now find the "-ist" jokes I used to condemn to be really fucking funny. Like the forbidden fruit I guess. My girlfriend isn't too happy about it, but she still laughs at the good ones.

I had a huge change round about 2020, I was helping out someone I know building a business, and every single interaction we had with the government (planning, land commission, building control etc etc) had me fantasizing about killdozing the fucking lot. Was a really miserable experience for something that should have been really simple and quite fun for us. That year I got on the wrong side of the law and had to go to court, and the entire process was an absolute joke. Just an exercise in money harvesting, nothing more. Long story short, I now have a massive libertarian streak where I just want the government to fuck off, die, and leave me the hell alone. But every year that passes, they don't.

tl;dr thanks to the attitudes of people I know and the actions of my government, I've been catapulted back to the politics of my teenage self. And I didn't think _that_ faggot could be right about anything.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Jan 5, 2023)

For me I think it was during GamerGate. I was convinced that it was just a protest about corruption, and I remember how surreal it felt to see people arguing on youtube about whether this was a protest or a hate movement (with paragraphs full of linked citations in both sides' responses).
Seeing how Snopes and Wikipedia and Colbert covered it made me much more careful about saying my opinions.

That led me into a rabbit hole of trying to figure out 'victimhood' and 'stupid dangerous male oppressors' and other stuff that I was raised believing.

Now I see a lot more context and realize that ideologies have a lot of power plays based on half-truths. I don't share my opinions publicly, but I don't take sides too seriously these days.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jan 5, 2023)

In the 2000s-2010s I was your typical left-wing Atheist that was open to letting people do whatever they want, then around 2014-15 I realized people were starting to suggest strange things and rabid consumerism seemed to be taking over. Its quite hard to consolidate the amount of insane shit we've seen over the last 7 years but I'd say it was the LGBT and race theory propaganda that tipped me over the edge. I really did begin to realize that a lot of people in places of power had political agendas and anyone who even slightly disagreed was labelled as an enemy. One of the biggest red flags was that people were perfectly willingly to cover things up because discussing the issue was "problematic" and might upset people. I became much more aware of Globalism and that Globalists were not interested in opening doors for everyone, they just want to open certain doors for certain people and screw over everyone else. I realized that the people who preached "love and peace" were not interested in love and peace at all, a majority of them are degenerates who want no barriers in society so they do their awful shit without anyone questioning them.

On the point of morals I now find myself agreeing more and more with the religious types I ignored when I was younger. I am certainly not religious and I never will be but I realize that a lot of those modest religious people had a genuine point. Do not become one of those scrubs who binge drinks and huffs nitrous balloons, there is a lot more to life than coom, consume and die. Getting a good career and taking responsibility for yourself and others is never something you should avoid. Nihilism is the mind killer.

I think overall what I've learned over the past 6-7 years is against what I was taught in school and what I believed when I was a teenager. G*atekeeping* is very important to society and just because someone is preaching "love and peace" doesn't mean they want it. If a greasy man in a wig wants to get into the women's bathroom and it really doesn't feel right its not because you lack understanding, its because you're right to be highly suspicious.

Be modest, take responsibility and stand up for your beliefs without being belligerent. One day the sun will rise even if you don't live to see it.

jk fuck niggers and trannies


----------



## Alphasnail (Jan 7, 2023)

University in the mid 2010s. I went to school as an open minded libertarian, and didn't get too involved in politics. I honestly believed that liberals would be more open minded and refreshing than my boomer hometown. I learned from experience that localized art and creativity is essential to save people from having their culture dictated to them by increasingly centralized forces, and that there would be people at university who could help me move that direction. Instead politics became unavoidable and I found out that nobody today sees art as anything but activism and propaganda. Seeing people on campus literally crying over Donald trumps victory was shocking. I never voted for him but I thought it was funny, but the students and professors were mourning, they literally think we elected Hitler. It wasn't funny. It wasn't funny seeing the searing hatred for the naive conservatives I grew up with. It was just way out of proportion with the kind of tribal razzing from back home. I got really depressed and became more isolated, and then I saw mde world peace. It's not the end all be all, but it gave a voice to what I was seeing that was much more coherent than maga 2016 4chan culture. Since then I've learned a lot more about politics history and weird esoteria. can't say I'm exactly right wing, but right wing culture is the only place that's addressing the real issues.


----------



## Ghostie with the Mostie (Jan 7, 2023)

I’m Gen Z, so despite being brought up in a conservative household, I was a massive SJW.  A lot of people my age are taught to be tolerant, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing until we tolerate things that just aren’t on. I’ve posted in the trans support thread about my partners brothers gf who pretends to be a toddler and a dog, or people like Jonathan Yaniv who clearly pretends to be a woman for sexual pleasure. That’s not right and we can’t keep pretending it is. Sure there’s people diagnosed with actual gender dysphoria and that’s different, but being a MtF/FtM because you have a fetish? Not ok . All this to say I’ve gone from proper lefty to centre. I’m still very tolerant in person but it’s fucked that people like me can’t express our discomfort of grown men in dresses in our female spaces without being called TERFs ,


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Sunday at 12:04 AM)

I hate to go with the biggest cliche in this whole thread, but I was firmly in the right-wing bad lefty because my mom was right-wing state when younger which changed during Gamergate. I was never a socialist or anything super leftist but seeing the blatant lies coming from the anti-Gamergate side, the entire moneyed establishment of journalism and industry coming down on what was basically a grass roots consumer revolt and calling itself the victim by using -isms was a big unmasking moment for what the left actually stood for to me. I had seen Metokur's (or rather, Internet Aristocrat's at the time) Tumblrisms series and thought that hilariously dumb sytle of thinking was confined to online Tumblr weirdos... but then it became mainstream with Gamergate and it repulsed me, and of course it breached even that and became literally the entire world government in every western country in a truly surreal few years. Seeing the tactics used during GG become openly adopted by mainstream media  leading up to and in 2016 was actually bone chilling and I lost almost all faith in media and government, most especially of the left-wing variety.

Despite all this, my mom is still stupid though.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sunday at 12:08 AM)

Ghostie with the Mostie said:


> I’m Gen Z, so despite being brought up in a conservative household, I was a massive SJW.  A lot of people my age are taught to be tolerant, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing until we tolerate things that just aren’t on. I’ve posted in the trans support thread about my partners brothers gf who pretends to be a toddler and a dog, or people like Jonathan Yaniv who clearly pretends to be a woman for sexual pleasure. That’s not right and we can’t keep pretending it is. Sure there’s people diagnosed with actual gender dysphoria and that’s different, but being a MtF/FtM because you have a fetish? Not ok . All this to say I’ve gone from proper lefty to centre. I’m still very tolerant in person but it’s fucked that people like me can’t express our discomfort of grown men in dresses in our female spaces without being called TERFs ,


Hate to negrate you but I'm wary of "Man it's those fake trannies that are awful love real trannies" becoming the new 'centre'. Gender dysphoria is a mental illness and HRT is not a valid way to improve their lives. Everything's life is made poorer in the exchange, excepting perhaps the medical stooge's pocketbook...


----------



## Ghostie with the Mostie (Sunday at 12:10 AM)

Ser Prize said:


> Hate to negrate you but I'm wary of "Man it's those fake trannies that are awful love real trannies" becoming the new 'centre'. Gender dysphoria is a mental illness and HRT is not a valid way to improve their lives. Everything's life is made worse in the exchange, excepting perhaps the medical stooge's pocketbook…


That’s absolutely ok and I respect your opinion fren. To be honest I don’t have a sold opinion as I’m still trying to work my way through years of conditioning and figure out my own opinions. It’s hard when you’ve been told one thing for years and then you grow up and realise that actually , somethings just shouldn’t be accepted. I appreciate your input though!


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Sunday at 12:14 AM)

Two events. First was when I went to a university LGBT club out of boredom and curiosity. The place was run by humorless intersectional feminist lesbians ready to group pounce on every "microaggression". That was my first and last interaction with Organized Gay.

Second I was driving home at 3am around 2012. I had NPR or something on. Music would put me to sleep, so I needed to hear talking. There was a guest on. This woman was every bit the smug, cackling, man-hating feminist cartoon witch you hear about from the Rush Limbaugh types. I looked this woman up when I got home. She wasn't some loon they pulled from the depths of an obscure Women's Studies department. She was the HEAD of the National Organization for Women. Scratched the surface and discovered that feminism is every single bit the cult of bitter, man-hating mentally ill women and predatory men the Eeeeeeevil Right portrayed it as. And then I wondered what else they were correct about.

Any digging into problems that either of these groups bring up unearths evidence that modern western leftist women (and even some of the more right-leaning ones too!) are living this absurd self-aggrandizing lie that they were some oppressed slave underclass of abused helpless butterflies until about five minutes ago, and somehow through all of the generational trauma of being chained to stoves and nearly killed by their brutal orc husbands for six trillion years they're soldiering on with a stiff upper lip. When I look around all I see is government services, quotas, social censure, and the most pampered, protected, over-privileged demographic the world has ever seen, and they're STILL Just. So. Oppressed. Women were -never- oppressed. Ever. Not in any society, not for longer than a historical eyeblink. But man are they good at bitching about how extra hard they have everything.


----------



## Logoden (Sunday at 11:10 AM)

I got bullied hard when I was younger, over a long periods, by too many people and for unfair reasons. But that's not the worse though, the worse was the fact the authority figures around us did next to nothing to resolve the situation(for example they litteraly let a violent tard with normal kids for years and did nothing about it).  Some of those adults made the situation even harder by behaving like bullies themselves, some of them going as far as punishing innocent pupils with collectif punishment despite knowing very well who had to be punished. 


Spoiler: Pure kike time



The one who enacted the worst collectif punishment was like this _"You lot might be innocent but I believe the nog' thief more than you when she says you are all guilty, now you have a "scholar criminal record" LOL"_. Someone pointed out this is punishing for not blindly denunciate someone. He then went into tardrage mode _"Don't you dare ! I have relatives who were killed at Auschwitz, THAT'S "DENUNCIATION", MAM' !"_ ... The ironie of the situation was stratospheric


In short I got exposed to political correctness, incompetence and abuse of power from adults at a young age. From then it shattered any basic respect I could give to any authority. In turn it led me to grow a thicker skin and to be extremly sceptical of any authority, giving respect only when respect is due after observation.  

Around 2016-2017, this is when every online circles I knew started to get infected by different flavors of "current years politics", mostly online but also IRL. A significant part of us started to developped "TDS" style behaviors with each of them adding a little bit of flavor to the discord in their own way, sometimes acting with an uncalled and abject cruelty, lashing at each others for nothing. Others got deeper and deeper into mindless hedonisme(with its load of negative consequences). Sure, some were worse than others but no matter their origins they got affected in some way by the general brain rot.

Then the troon craze happened. I personnaly knew, both from certain online circles and IRL(mostly women) people pré-disposed to trooning. They were weirdos and deviants but they were nice(still far from being current-year cultists). Now I do not know what was the worst, witnessing some of the online folks succumbing to self-mutilation and gender deliriums, knowing that some of those women I knew IRL might have finaly done it or... or that I could have been brainwashed into doing it to myself(being bullied might have indirectly saved me).

It got worse nearly everywhere I went. They are either too far gone or I am. Which led me to rethink my relation with folks and communities, taking an even more stoical and selective approache.


----------



## Hepativore (Sunday at 12:18 PM)

I remember in the 2008 election, everybody was euphoric that Obama won, as they thought that he would reverse the idiocy caused by "Dubya" such as the endless wars, survelliance, Patriot Act, etc.

However, after Obama took office, he either expanded most of the Bush Jr. policies or threw up his hands and pretended there was nothing he could do, and basically looked the other way when it came to punishing the Wall Street scumbags that caused the massive 2009 financial crash.

I realized that both the Democrats and Republicans largely follow the same policies. They are not exactly the same, as the Democrats do pretend to care about social issues, but a lot of that is largely a facade to help the Democrats fundraise. The moment it was advantageous Democrats would leave the alphabet people and "POCs" high and dry as these demographics are just useful idiots to them. Republicans make no bones about the fact that they follow the philosophy of "Fuck you! Got mine!".

Since Obama's term, I have realized how much both parties overlap, especially when it comes to fucking you over in order to serve their corporate donors. The subsequent elections featuring Hillary, Trump, and Biden have only driven this point home even further for me.

Republicans are psychopaths that will knife you right in the gut while laughing their asses off. Democrats will pretend they are your friend who is going to save you from the Republican " meanies" only to stab you in the back every time you turn around. Whomever wins between these two factions, everybody else loses.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Sunday at 12:59 PM)

I have always seen affirmative action for what it is. I've always recognized that the US and most - if not all - western countries are effectively single party systems with an elected host. It didn't take much more for me to fully realise that the powers that be often work against the interest of the people while holding up a facade of social welfare and care for the individual. The modern technological renaissance has only served to break down this facade further through tptb using tactics and methods only previously conceived in dystopian fictional novels and short stories.


----------



## cringe retard 9000 (Sunday at 1:53 PM)

Simply put, I won't ever be able to look at trannies the same way after almost being groomed into starting HRT in secret as a 14-year-old. I've since grown up completely, realised what happened and it more than certainly influences my current conservative views - however I won't even attempt placing myself anywhere in the political spectrum, as you cannot really compress a group of points into a single one.


----------



## TrulyMan (Sunday at 1:59 PM)

I was a young nigga in the hood making a buck selling dope when my booty call Laronda stoped by.
Bitch was all going nuts, saying some cracker ass stoped her at the intersection of 7th and 52nd and frisked her. She told me straight up she ain't been doing shit before that peckerwood came knocking and that the only reason she got frisked was a ) Cuz she black and b ) Cuz she my bitch.

That shit was long back when in 1994  as Clinton and Biden were putting entrepreneurial niggas like myself in jail without probable cause, with three strikes and that stop and frisk shit targeting us blacks. That's when I knew shit, there's one law for the white man and one law for the rest of us.


----------



## TomServo (Sunday at 2:04 PM)

My father was a great man and he taught me at an early age to question everything.


----------



## Seanut Arbuckle (Sunday at 8:59 PM)

Forgot if I posted here but 2013 senior year of high school, was casually browsing pol as I was getting into Ron Paul libertarianism and this was when pol was largely actual political discussions. Seeing the livestreams of the tray tray zimmerman trials and how clearly innocent zimmerman was compared to how it was being reported in MSM really woke me up and its been all downhill from there. Once you get that snap that the smiling TV man and the "most trusted name is news" isn't actually all that trustworthy you can't go back..


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Sunday at 9:14 PM)

As someone who grew up in a 3rd world shithole, all that PBS programming that somehow wound up there painted a world that simply didn't exist there. The priorities of kids in Flipland is getting high on drugs and getting some basketball paraphanelia. Eventually making it to the US, I noticed in middle school for some reason would coddle niggers. Despite a chunk of them being obnoxious and backwards savages. From there, it just spiraled out of control and here we are.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Sunday at 11:16 PM)

Seanut Arbuckle said:


> Forgot if I posted here but 2013 senior year of high school, was casually browsing pol as I was getting into Ron Paul libertarianism and this was when pol was largely actual political discussions. Seeing the livestreams of the tray tray zimmerman trials and how clearly innocent zimmerman was compared to how it was being reported in MSM really woke me up and its been all downhill from there. Once you get that snap that the smiling TV man and the "most trusted name is news" isn't actually all that trustworthy you can't go back..


The George Zimmerman trial is a good example of why the world ended in 2012 and a new world replaced it. Almost everything about it the media lied about even when presented with clear evidence of the contrary the media kept on lying.
That shit help create BLM and mainstreamed  the modern narrative on race relations.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Tuesday at 4:41 AM)

The tranny shit, I guess. I was already a moderate conservative by then, but that clearly revealed the insanity of the left. 

There were other things which cemented my reality check like the election being stolen, and enlightening experiences with liberals' feral pet niggers and spics, but trannies are just insane from every angle and only a literal child could be tricked into believing that lunacy.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Tuesday at 4:44 AM)

sometime in 1986 ...


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Tuesday at 11:24 AM)

My Atheistic self back in 2017 went into an existential crisis when I realized I am going to die soon, but that was just the beginning. I chose Christianity as it seemed to most true to me and was the most persecuted religion with attempts on trying to rewrite it. But ever since I watched Europa: The Last Battle last year was when I realized history has already been warped and rewritten, and then all the woke shit the went to my doorstep made sense. Now I realized what Psychological Warfare truly meant. But that was just the beginning. Bible Passages really began to make sense and hidden books not included in the bible further strengthens the evidence of what truly happened. The thing is. I find it hard to trust anyone nowadays. I question everyone around me. Mormons went to my door in the fall of 2022. They give me some interesting ideas, yes. But I have been hearing about weird things about the latter day saints movement where I question them whether or not adversaries have tried to take control of their movement, The ones I talked to have admit to this. This would suggest the Mormons I talked too wanted to find the real story as much as I do. Truth seekers have confliction of theories. You can have people who are both into Holocaust Revisionism and believe the Earth is flat. But there are some flat earthers who reject Holocaust Revisionism and many Holocaust Revisionists who reject the flat earth narrative. Many people suggest the story of Jesus Christ is also severely warped and taken out of context by so many people. At this point. I now feel like I live in a weird abstract world where I can be hunt down by predators, scammers and authoritarians at any moment. Even my closest friends could be predators in disguise so literally relying on anyone is such a huge risk. The force of Satan is so widespread it's astonishing. I'm gonna close off this reply with a story Mormons told me taken out of the book of Mormon and it's really interesting as it suggests the power of the adversaries is an illusion but people don't realize this. There was a tall tower with no foundation filled with rich people laughing at those struggling tempting them to come to this tower. The lack of foundation suggests their weak narrative with nothing to back it up that they only try to strengthen by demanding people not to question them. Now I am not truly sure if the book of Mormon is true as anyone can claim to be a prophet or Jesus Christ but it was an interesting point nonetheless.


----------

